
The Robot Economy Will Run on Blockchain (2018) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/65/in-plain-sight/the-robot-economy-will-run-on-blockchain
======
dangus
What a strange article.

Especially the example at the end, I find it unrealistically ambitious to
think that the process of customers placing orders at factories will just be
automated on a blockchain with smart contracts. There is a lot of human
communication involved in setting up manufacturing contracts, there’s no way
this scenario is realistic.

The author is mixing up blockchain with factory automation, it seems like. The
connection is weak.

And I don’t think banks are squeezed by processing power. Banks don’t need a
blockchain. Their source of truth are...the banks. Banking is basically just a
CRUD app.

For cryptocurrency, the blockchain basically just solved banking without
banks. But when you have a bank you don’t need a blockchain because you have a
bank.

